
Marcdown Open source, lightweight, clean and fast markdown viewer and editor - liyasthomas
https://liyasthomas.github.io/marcdown
======
tedyoung
Pretty nifty.

One problem: clicking on the "Marcdown" name/link in the upper-right reloads
the page, _losing_ all content.

